

What makes your web app great - MrAlmostWrong
http://www.drawar.com/articles/what-makes-your-web-app-great/208/

======
bdickason
The funny thing is, some of the same things that the author points out, he
doesn't do on his own site. I couldn't figure out where to start when I hit
the homepage. Is it a news site? Is it a blog site? I finally hit 'critiques'
from his blog post and was taken to a page that has a one liner including a
link to "read up on this" to get started. They've already lost me :x

